# Suggestion.... Mentorships



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

By chance I came across a post in under grow journal discussion a request for a mentor. Being a helpful person that got my eye who doesn't want a protege? All kidding aside I could relate when I first discovered my passion for cannabis and wanted to produce my own. I read and read and read and it was hard to sort out bullshit from really good compost (pardon the pun). 

So as I decided to answer the call not just hey tell me what's wrong but hey guide me through this (mentorship). Fortunately for the person I replied too had some idea what they wanted to do just needed some a trusted available source to be there and not lead them astray.

I am not sure what the site admins what to do but I have seen adds in grow shops offering grow training to be a personal trainer for growing.
Hmm with the plethora of new growers coming onto the seen due to changes in law and attitudes about growing there is a real need here someone is going to meet. Either for a buck or not.

Now I like the premises of this site as a community we assist each other. But what I would of given in $ to be hooked up to a reliable source mentorship!

If you should decide you wanted to add as an additional service through this site, please do so by qualifying first those who truly have a teachers heart with patience and appreciation for starting new in something and being overwhelmed with information. By qualifing volunteer members here to be dedicated mentor for a grow cycle and match them up with those interested in getting hook up through RIU with an vested member is to bring a very desirable service maybe at no cost maybe for a donation? Nonetheless there is a need here, RIU has the resources web site, members and tons of experience for any new growers interest. 

Anywise what do you say guys let's step up the game here and give newbie a place to tell their friends about where on can go to get that one on one guide from a trusted vetted source? Can you see what that could do for RIU? 


DS


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2013)

theres no selling, trading, hook ups or anything of that sort allowed on riu.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

THEN YOU GUYS WILL BE MISSING OUT and those coming here have to swim through sewers to get to the wading pool.. too bad so sad... some one will capitalize this and this site will remain the pissing match it is.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

So your saying matching a green pea to a green thumb is not allowed even if nothing but knowledge is shared. Knowledge is being shared here but in such a DISCOMBOBULATED WAY it truly sucks. So come one come all hear anything and everything and good luck sorting it all out your OWN YOUR OWN! It should be OYrg not Roll it up and let's get this going right no who wants that when you can laugh at the loons who pook littles ones balloons.! PHOOEY PHOOEY PHOOEY!


----------



## chewberto (Oct 14, 2013)

I will be your big brother! Hunting, fishing, making leather wallets! Great program


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2013)

i think youre misunderstanding me. anyone can help out with whoever they want. if someone wants someone to walk them through the entire process thats totally fine . but we wont allow people to pay for that or give out mentors for a money fee


----------



## wdk420 (Oct 14, 2013)

There is a market for such a thing and many join riu or other sites because of needing help I'm sure many would love more help but are embarrassed or scared off by trolling critics be nice adopt a newb


----------



## chewberto (Oct 14, 2013)

Only fee I charge, is a hug at the end of the day!


----------



## GOD HERE (Oct 14, 2013)

"I don't always slide prostitution into mentoring but when I do..."


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I will be your big brother! Hunting, fishing, making leather wallets! Great program


LMAO that is the cheeriest response I've read yet...

Yeah ha can I bring my own branding iron? It's a Pot Leaf!

DS


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think youre misunderstanding me. anyone can help out with whoever they want. if someone wants someone to walk them through the entire process thats totally fine . but we wont allow people to pay for that or give out mentors for a money fee


 I did say either or doesn't matter, what I looking for is organization and real passion to assist true teachers dedicated to ensuring those getting started get a good start if requested, thinking of it as a dating site no $ just looking for wanna be and be there done that solidify to ensure all those who enjoy our lovely lady whom was called GOOD by her creator can weed out pardon the pun that is the organized discombobulation of really really sweet everyone can agree on foundation knowledge to the far out there man and WTFARD? That is what the fuck are you doing crowd. Point being there is no as of yet place to say I am serious about growing and want navigation to steer me clear that I can trust because they are site approved and vetted no $trings attached just good ole mentorship for a grow. Match their perfered sytle to proven grower. BOOM SHAKALAKA LA! Credibility in a WWW that is even MORE DISCOMBOBULATED then yes I humbly admit this site, which I do love that is why I am imploring saying this is something you don't have that gain make this community stand out be recognized. 

Maybe this board is not ready that kind of growth you all know best the resources you lost here and you know there is too many maverick cult fakes here today gone tomorrow you need stable growers with a teachers heart to make this work and yeah actually vet your mentors.

Thanks for hearing me out, hope we clear on the $tring thing!

DS


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Only fee I charge, is a hug at the end of the day!


Now I really want you as a mentor 

xxx ooo xxx


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> "I don't always slide prostitution into mentoring but when I do..."


Hmm Why... You slid the snake into the garden didn't you god?


----------



## sunni (Oct 14, 2013)

the thing is the bigger growers who show off nice awesome buds are mainly only here to show off they almost never help newbies its.
what your asking for is what we have people asking questions people answering questions . ive only stumbled upon a few people asking for someone to walk them through the entire way than that is up to someone to take on that challenge and sadly not manypeople are.
we have tons of members who help others on a daily basis and encourage others thats basically what our entire website is built on, members helping other members. 

ill keep your request on file and we will review your ideas


----------



## chewberto (Oct 14, 2013)

Do you like my awesome buds? Yea? Fuck off peasant, no help for you!


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> the thing is the bigger growers who show off nice awesome buds are mainly only here to show off they almost never help newbies its.
> what your asking for is what we have people asking questions people answering questions . ive only stumbled upon a few people asking for someone to walk them through the entire way than that is up to someone to take on that challenge and sadly not manypeople are.
> we have tons of members who help others on a daily basis and encourage others thats basically what our entire website is built on, members helping other members.
> 
> ill keep your request on file and we will review your ideas


Fair enough that's all I can ask nonetheless it would be nice to have a way out of the vortex into a chamber of calm and serenity. Don't have to have a big grand opening, just a forum where post of new grower or maybe even experienced one who like Yoda assistance to master a new art or perhaps Luke SkyWalker to deliver the blow to a particular issue where no one has quite been able to resolve or where the volume of post of inexpierince would drown out the empirical knowledge that exist. In this forum your matched up it is not a free for all gang bang on the newbie or interfering with a serious journal post on a grow but yet visible and organized threads where it is a controlled dialogue that is free of clutter and noise that freaking dark force that is worse then spidermites

DS


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 14, 2013)

Sunni...



the thing is the bigger growers who show off nice awesome buds are mainly only here to show off they almost never help newbies its.​






I think you would agree it is one thing to show off it is another to show you can get someone achieve the same.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 15, 2013)

What sunni is saying is that we don't allow blatant advertising in the open forums. We delete hundreds of spam posts every day, so we cannot allow certain ones. 

I've been a paid Cultivation Consultant for 10 years. I advertise on Craig's List, which is a much better place to do that.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Oct 15, 2013)

rollitup said:


> What sunni is saying is that we don't allow blatant advertising in the open forums. We delete hundreds of spam posts every day, so we cannot allow certain ones.
> 
> I've been a paid Cultivation Consultant for 10 years. I advertise on Craig's List, which is a much better place to do that.


Not advocating for any blatant advertising, selling or anything to do with cash. But create an environment that fosters mentorship. So ya if you're looking to offer services for $$ your right not here but on craigslist or some other commercial site. 

I believe a place for mentorship through a forum that is not for profit which assist in clearing the chatter so someone looking for vetted qualified can get no nonsense input and redirection without everyone and the bat crazy uncle cluttering up the journal with their bullshit.

It seems to me it would require very little work for what good be a good thing to separate the wheat for the chaff floating around.


----------



## banks dank (Oct 16, 2013)

DANKSWAG said:


> Not advocating for any blatant advertising, selling or anything to do with cash. But create an environment that fosters mentorship. So ya if you're looking to offer services for $$ your right not here but on craigslist or some other commercial site.
> 
> I believe a place for mentorship through a forum that is not for profit which assist in clearing the chatter so someone looking for vetted qualified can get no nonsense input and redirection without everyone and the bat crazy uncle cluttering up the journal with their bullshit.
> 
> It seems to me it would require very little work for what good be a good thing to separate the wheat for the chaff floating around.


I love this idea...My dispensery has a program called "seed to smoke" and they actually come out and check out your plants, grow room design,
help answer your questions...I like that idea but i feel its almost like cheating...I guess it depends on how you look at it...
You learn alot from making mistakes but you would learn alot from an experianced grower as well...
Maybe it would be nice to have a mentor for the first grow than do another grow alone...

Its awesome to see people being helpful and lending there time and patience to mentor the next generation...


----------

